# Eating Poop - how much pineapple?



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Angel is still eating her poop - she is now 5 1/2 months old. We can keep her from it when we are RIGHT there when she goes, but if its late at night/dark where we cant see good enough to clean it up, she still eats it. We have tried the special treats - NO change and we have tried pineapple (one can of crushed pineapple with about 2 teaspoons with each meal) with no change. We would like to try the pineapple again and this time thinking at least 2 or 3 cans worth before we give up on it. How much should we give her at each meal time?? Last time we weighed her, about 2 to 3 weeks ago she was 40 lbs so she should be around 45 now I think.

If this seems to help - is it ok to continue to add the pineapple to her food for a month or more to "break" the habit - or how long should we continue?

If it doesn't work - any other suggestions? We do really good at being right there to pick it up, except at night/early morning when we cant see it good enough to get it cleaned up. Then, next time she goes out, she usually RUNS to that spot and eats it, before we can get to it!!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

speaking from experience in dealing with my turd burglar, while it has gotten better, he is still sneaky from time to time, so that means the yard needs to be clean* at all times*. i would suggest you leash your dog when you take her out so she can't run away from you and eat it. also, at night i bring a flashlight outside with me so i can clean up. i've tried pineapple too, but honestly it did no good whatsoever. leash, flashlight, poop bags = no more poo snacks for your dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't want to disappoint you, maybe you will have better luck but my girl Kiya has done this her whole life, I tried everything. I don't remember how long or exactly how much pineapple I used, probably not enough, it didn't hurt. I take my handy dandy rechargeable flash light out with me at night. Sometimes "leave it" works when I can catch her before she gets there. I have 3 dogs so sometimes I have to run from one side of the yard to the other. She's strategic about it sometimes and sometimes she doesn't bother anymore. I've also tried not to show too much interest because that can also become a problem.
Good luck.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been wondering if it might just be one of those things that we may not be able to train completely!! Hubby just can't seem to come to that conclusion - he seems to think there has GOT to be a way to get her to stop!! We keep it cleaned up for the most part and she only eats it maybe once or twice a week, but thats not good enough for him!! We have 2 acres where she is allowed to roam, live out in the country, and she is NEVER left outside unsupervised. WHen its raining or at night (esp when chilly), we let her out and watch from the door. This is when it happens - she either goes just out of sight, (and as soon as she gets out of sight, we head out) but by the time we get there its too late. Or when she goes, we get her away from it, but then wait till daylight to pick it up - and she then beats us to it!

Hubby was thinking last night that it might have been getting a little better when she was eating the pineapple (towards the end when we quit feeding it) but he's not sure - thats why I was wondering how much I should give her - maybe it was starting to work but we need to give her more and/or for a longer period of time.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of food are you feeding her?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

sashadog said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of food are you feeding her?


You beat me to it! Sometimes it goes out as it goes in.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Courtney said:


> You beat me to it! Sometimes it goes out as it goes in.


Exactly!! My girls LOVE Science Diet and Purina poops... ugh... I actually had to make my roommate stop feeding Science Diet and start feeding her dog the same thing we feed our guys so that they would stop following her dog around the yard  Also, I've heard (and don't know how much truth there is to it) that a low quality food leaves dogs craving more nutrients and so they'll try and give it one more pass through... if you know what I mean. Anyone know if there's any truth to it?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Just as an FYI, when this thread is the most recent and listed at the forum "summary" page where you pick a subforum, it says "Eating poop - how much..." 

made me laugh. Totally came here expecting something like "how much is acceptable to eat?" 

Not a constructive post, but i desperately needed a laugh


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

We are feeding Blue Buffalo Simple basics - Salmon and Potatoe/ Turkey and Potatoe. We are in the process of switching from the salmon to the turkey - because I just noticed over the weekend that the turkey is Large Breed. We had her on the regular Blue Buffalo large breed puppy for a little while, as well as the Blue Wilderness Puppy, but she was really itch all the time and 2 ear infections in the first 6 weeks we had her - so thought it might be an allergy. No more ear infections and very little itching since we switched.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jazmeena - Blue Buffalo is a good food. There are a few in our training class that feed it with sucess, dogs look good w/ solid poops. Well darn my theory is out the window!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hate to be the downer but some dogs never stop. I have managed to refine Freyja's tastes to just fresh Angus poop but it's a constant battle. We clean the yard every day but she now waits for him to go. GROSS! I've tried pineapple, Forbid, hot peppers on poop, etc. Nothing works. Clean your yard like a madwoman. That is the only advice I can give.

We have tried high quality kibble and raw. Neither worked.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is 5 YEARS old and will still sneak a dump snack if she has a slightly runny poo. It has gotten SO much better since we put her on Royal Canin, since her poops are consistently good. Still, she will do it if we don't watch her. If she eats a lot of rabbit poop, and that makes her poop soft, she will definitely go for the quick bite. It's SO disgusting, but we have a much better understanding about what causes her to do it (rabbit poop=runny dog poop=dump snacking). We really try to keep the rabbit poop snacking to a minimum.


----------

